# Sheep coats



## Isaac (Dec 26, 2022)

Hey y'all,
Was wondering if anyone new of a website were I could get sheep coats for my Wensleydales?


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 26, 2022)

@purplequeenvt ??  Seems like a sheet that keeps the wool clean ought to offer some protection from the cold without making them too hot and keep them clean...


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 26, 2022)

Isaac said:


> Hey y'all,
> Was wondering if anyone new of a website were I could get sheep coats for my Wensleydales?


Trying to keep cool or warm? 
Warm and protected go with a wether tec my sulivin supply. 
Cool and clean go with pro cool by weaver livestock 
Little bit of both go with weaver livestock canvas coats. 
You can get them at tractor supply or order from the site. If you sizing by weight do one size less. Try to size by measurements tho.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 26, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Trying to keep cool or warm?
> Warm and protected go with a wether tec my sulivin supply.
> Cool and clean go with pro cool by weaver livestock
> Little bit of both go with weaver livestock canvas coats.
> You can get them at tractor supply or order from the site. If you sizing by weight do one size less. Try to size by measurements tho.


I'm looking for coats to keep the wool clean.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 26, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Trying to keep cool or warm?
> Warm and protected go with a wether tec my sulivin supply.
> Cool and clean go with pro cool by weaver livestock
> Little bit of both go with weaver livestock canvas coats.
> You can get them at tractor supply or order from the site. If you sizing by weight do one size less. Try to size by measurements tho.


Thanks for the input, I'll check those out also.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 26, 2022)

rockysheep.com
sheepman.com
fleecekeeper.com

These are a few places that sell coats. I haven’t purchased any from them so I can’t speak to quality, but I’ve heard good things about the Rocky Sheep Suits.


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 26, 2022)

Isaac said:


> I'm looking for coats to keep the wool clean.


Canvas or wether tec are the best then.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2022)

@secuno uses sheep coats on her sheep.


----------



## Finnie (Jan 5, 2023)

@secuono


----------



## secuono (Jan 5, 2023)

This is who I have make my coats. 
Her swatches, my handmade counter.
😅


----------

